# Bitte um Kaufberatung von Grafikkarte und Prozessor



## Liquicidy (22. April 2016)

_*Hallo* und danke schonmal für's anklicken,

ich möchte mir wie im Titel beschrieben eine neue Graifkkarte und einen neuen Prozessor zulegen, wofür mir jedoch das nötige Know-How fehlt bezüglich meines Mainboards. Vielleicht gibt es ein paar Tipps die ich dazu bekommen kann.
Preislich liegt die Schmerzgrenze bei einer Grafikkarte bei 450€. Prozessor ungefähr 200. Ich möchte dieses upgrade nutzen um mit den nächsten Generationen von Games mitzuhalten, am besten solang es möglich ist.

*System vom aktuellen Stand*
Mainboard ist : MS-7597 von MSI
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Ram G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Prozessor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 840 Processor
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series

PS: Ist es mir möglich mit diesem Mainboard auf NVIDIA umzusteigen oder gibt es technische empfehlungen von euch ob sich das überhaupt lohnt? 
Ich setze nicht allzusehr auf ein Monster an PC, möchte jedoch für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre gern ausgesorgt haben bis das nächste Upgrade folgen muss. 
Gaming gehört zu meiner Hauptbeschäftigung am PC! 

Neben meinen Anfragen freue ich mich über Vorschläge aller Art.

Grüße 
_


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2016)

Nvidia- oder AMD-Grafikkarten ist es egal, was für eine CPU verwendet wird. 

Aber mit ner neuen CPU wird das nix, denn das Board ist VIEL zu alt, da gibt es keine passenden CPUs mehr, zudem wäre selbst die stärkste passende CPU, sofern man eine vlt auch gebraucht findet - aus heutiger Sicht maximal Einsteigerklasse....   da du aber viel Geld für die Graka einberechnet hast, ist das kein Problem, denn 450€ auszugeben lohnt sich bei einer Grafikkarte nicht. Nimm eine GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390 für je maximal 350€ - mehr auszugeben macht keinen Sinn, da ist der Aufpreis für die gebotene Mehrleistung zu hoch. Nachteil Nvidia: nur 3,m5GB nutzbares RAM, die AMD hat 8GB. Nachteil AMD: 100W mehr Strombedarf bei Last. Wichtig zu wissen wäre aber auch, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein darf, damit sie in Dein Gehäuse passt.

Als CPU nimmst du dann einen Core i5-4460 ( ab 160€ ) oder einen Xeon E3-1230 v3 (das ist quasi ein Coee i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und dafür 60€ günstiger) für 240€  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und noch ein passendes neues Mainbaord für den Sockel 1150, dann kannst du Dein RAM weiterverwenden. So ein Mainboard kostet Dich ca 70-90€, am besten H97-Chipsatz. 

Dann bist du bei ca 70€ fürs Board, 160-240€ für die CPU (maximal) und 320-350€ für die Grafikkarte, zusammen also in der Summe maximal um die 650€. Mit dem Core i5 (der für Games schneller ist als ein AMD Achtkern-Prozessor) wird es günstiger, aber mit dem Xeon wärst du auf der sichereren Seite, wenn künftig mehr Spiele auch auf mehr als 4 Kerne optimiert werden, das der Xeon 8 Threads verwalten kann, also quasi ein Achtkerner ist.


----------



## Liquicidy (22. April 2016)

Hi Herbboy, danke schonmal für die recht fixe Antwort. Hab mal etwas zu deinen Empfehlungen rummgeschaut und z.B. dieses Mainboard gefunden

ASRock H81M-ITX Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX Retail

Wäre das eine Option von der du gesprochen hast?
Zu der Länge der Grafikkarte kann ich sagen dass meine jetzige Radeon mit ca. 23-25 cm fast das Limit meines Gehäuses erreicht. Da ich mir aber ein neues Gehäuse gern ersparen würde, werd ich schauen müssen ob es passende Grafikkarten in dem Preisspektrum gibt. 
Nebenbei: Die Xeon E3-1230 v3 ist von der Ghz leistung mit 3.30 im gegensatz zu meiner AMD Phenom II mit 3.2 Ghz Quad core doch kaum besser, oder? Liegt es an der taktrate dass ich dort aufrüsten sollte für die nächsten Jahre?

Dazu kann ich sagen dass mein Netzteil von Xfx Pro 550Watt besitzt.


----------



## DocHN83 (22. April 2016)

Hast du denn ein kleines Gehäuse wo nur itx passt ? Wenn nein nimm ein Atx bzw microatx MB. Das von dir ausgewählte würde ansonsten passen, nimm aber vielleicht besser eins mit H97 Chip. 
Mit dem Prozessor ist es so, dass nicht nur die Taktrate über die Leistung entscheidet. Die Architektur ist im Vergleich zu heutigen Prozessoren veraltet und damit auch weniger leistungsfähig.


----------



## Liquicidy (23. April 2016)

Hi DocHN83 danke auch dir erstmal für die Antwort.

Mein Gehäuse ist das "Xigmatek Gehäuse ATX Midi oN Asgard Schwarz" 
Zu dem Mainboard habe ich folgendes gefunden: ASRock H97 Anniversary

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir immernoch unschlüssig welches das profitablere und die intelligenteste wahl auf Zukunftsblick wäre. Denn wie gesagt möchte ich ein Hardware Upgrade so spät wie möglich verzögern aber auch nicht eine enorme Summe ausgeben.
Zu den Faktoren habe ich die ' Xfx Radeon R9 390 DD Black Edition mit 8GB ' und die ' MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4GB ' gefunden. Bei der GTX 970 ist als beispiel die Zotax version preislich besser, jedoch habe ich gehört dass MSI Grafikkarten besser verarbeitet. Und bei dem vergleich bin ich mir auch unschlüssig, da ich ebenfalls gehört habe dass die Taktrate und Shader einheiten wichtiger sind als der grundsätzliche Grafikspeicher von 4-8GB. Gibt es da etwas Aufklärungsbedarf bei mir bezüglich worauf ich am besten bei dem Kauf einer guten Grafikkarte achten sollte?

Also bisher würde mein Einkaufskorb so aussehen:


Mainboard : ASRock H97 Anniversary
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz
Grafikkarte: schwankt zwischen GTX 970 von MSi und Radeon R9 390

Die Frage dazu ist auch ob der Stromverbrauch nicht meine 550 Watt übersteigt und ob die teile in mein Gehäuse passen. Werd mich dazu noch einmal umschauen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. April 2016)

Also 
1. Sieht deine Zusammenstellung so ganz ganz gut aus. 

2. Sagt der grafik Speicher nichts über die Leistung aus, d.h. solange die 4 bzw 8 GB nicht voll ausgelastet werden sind die gtx und die r9 390 fast gleich schnell unterwegs. ABER wenn du mal eine höhere Auflösung verwenden magst oder ein Spiel spielen willst das Viel grafik Speicher benötigt wird die R9 390 besser. Da die 3.5gb der GTX 970 dann iwann voll sind und das Spiel dann ins stocken kommt weil dasanner Speicher voll ist. 
Dieses Phänomen kannst du dir gut in Test Videos zu watch dogs ansehen und die gtx 970 ist da ein Sonderfall. Sie kann nur 3.5 von ihren 4gb voll ausnutzen da 500mb nur sehr langsam angebunden sind.

Trotzdem ist wenn du in fuöl hd spielen willst die gtx 970 aber auch eine sehr gute Karte in diesem Preisbereich auch wenn sie nur 3.5gb Speicher nutzen kann.

Ansonsten ziehe dir beim Kauf ruhig ein paar Tests zu rate da kannst du schon einige Schlüsse draußen ziehen.

3. Dein netzteil sollte das wuppen, wenn das ein gutes ist. Ich kenne mich mit Netzteilen nicht so aus aber Faustregel ist immer nen gutes Netzteil mit 550w reicht aus für einen pc mit EINER Grafikkarte. Normalerweise reichen auch sehr gute mit nur 450w.

Billige Netzteile (15€ - 50€ da fangen die richtigen Guten dann meist an) können ihre leistubg meistens nur auf dem Papier aber nicht in echt, daher bräuchtest du DANN ein deutlich stärkeres. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (23. April 2016)

Hi Alisis, danke auch dir für deine Antwort 

Also mein Netzteil ist Qualitativ auf gutem Mittelmaß. Name ist XFX Pro550W, hat jedoch auch 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Zu dem Aspekt mit den Grafikkarten präferiere ich großen Grafikspeicher, da ich seit letztem Jahr schon einige Spiele gezockt habe bei denen der Grafikspeicher ausschlaggebend war. Da ich mit AMD und Radeon bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab, denke ich dass ich mit der R9 390 nicht auf Glas treten werde. Tests dazu werd ich aber auf jedenfall auch noch studieren ^^.
Apropos zurzeit ist mein Ziel nicht, mir eine zweite Grafikkarte zuzulegen. In der Hinterhand kann ein Dual Slot bei dem Mainboard  das ich gefunden habe nicht Schaden, ist aber kein muss für mich zurzeit. Wichtig ist dass die komponenten in mein Gehäuse passen und ich mir nicht unbedingt wieder ein neues Netzteil/Gehäuse kaufen muss.

Danke schonmal für die Meinungen und Tips von euch  freue mich über weitere


----------



## Liquicidy (23. April 2016)

Hab mich grad nochmal nach einer CPU alternative umgeschaut, da ich, wenn ich mich schon für die Radeon entscheide, auch gleich auf AMD Cpu gehen kann. 
Bin auf die AMD FX-8350 gestoßen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. April 2016)

Also der Xeon ist aber deutlich schneller und braucht weniger Strom als der fx 8350  

Amd Grafikkarten arbeiten genauso gut auch mit Intel CPUs zusammen. Das macht absolut keinen unterschied.

Selbst der i5 4460 währe schneller. 
Bei Intel ist die pro MHz Leistung deutlich höher als bei AMD.

Um es einfach und überspitzt darzustellen sind bei Intel 100 MHz so schnell wie bei amd 500mhz. 

Also die Werte sind nur fiktiv aber so ähnlich sieht das aus. Selbst der schnellste fx 9*** mit fast 5ghz ist in den meisten Fällen langsamer als nen herkömmlicher i5 Prozessor. Die lohnen sich nur wenn du echt kein Geld hast oder Viel machst wie videobearbeitung usw, aber auch dann währ der Xeon die bessere wahl.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (23. April 2016)

Alles klar dann werd ich mich eher an den Xeon CPU richten. Danke dir


----------



## Liquicidy (23. April 2016)

Also mit den neuen Infos die ich von euch und von bekannten bekommen habe, ist der Stand meines Einkaufskorbs zurzeit:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland | *Kühler für CPU*
https://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-bx80646e31231v3-a1106393.html | *CPU. 10€ bessere Version
*https://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-r9-390-dd-black-edition-r9-390p-8db6-a1282769.html?hloc=at&hloc=de | *Grafikkarte
*https://geizhals.de/asrock-h97-anniversary-90-mxgwc0-a0uayz-a1161388.html?hloc=at&hloc=de | *Mainboard
*
Stromverbrauch hab ich noch einmal geprüft und dabei sollte ich genug Raum über haben um auch Übertaktungen zu meistern mit 550Watt. 
Kühler habe ich hinzugefügt, da mein Alter mit dem Mainboard und integrierter CPU einherkam und Wechselbedarf hat.

Ist dieses Setup von der kompatibilität in Ordnung oder können Komponente nicht aufeinander passen etc.? Freue mich über Ratschläge.

PS: Ich hoffe ich verletze keine Forum Regeln mit den Links von Geizhals. Dient nicht als werbung sondern nur um schnellen Zugang zu den komponenten mit Daten zu haben.

*Edit:
*Habe mich entschlossen mir einen AMD Prozessor zu holen. Um genau zu sein den FX 8350 9x 4.00Ghz AM3+Socket.


----------



## svd (23. April 2016)

Vorsicht, auf die Länge der Grafikkarte achten! Die XFX ist an die 30cm lang. 
Nur die kurzen WindForce-Karten von Gigabyte sind unter 25cm lang. Allerdings ist Gigabyte dafür bekannt, zwar sehr gute Kühllösungen zu bauen,
die Lüftersteuerung aber generell auf niedrige Temperatur, nicht notwendigerweise Lautstärke, zu trimmen. Anhilfe schafft ein VGA-BIOS-Update, welches
die Lüfterkurve modifiziert.

Falls du aber einen kleineren CPU-Kühler nähmstt, der für den Xeon auch mehr als reichte, ginge sich sogar ein neues Gehäuse mit aus (es wären sogar
schon zwei, laut Reviews ordentliche, Lüfter vormontiert, was in dieser Preisklasse keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.)
Oh, in das Gehäuse müsste allerdings ein Mainboard im µATX-Format verbaut werden.


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. April 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Also mit den neuen Infos die ich von euch und von bekannten bekommen habe, ist der Stand meines Einkaufskorbs zurzeit:
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland | *Kühler für CPU*
> https://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-bx80646e31231v3-a1106393.html | *CPU. 10€ bessere Version
> ...


Ich würde wenn du amd willst warten bis die neuen CPUs vorgestellt haben. Die fx sind halt alt und lohnen sich halt kaum ... nur der kleine fx 6300 währe aus Preis leistungs Sicht noch zu empfehlen. Sonst klar die Xeons die halt mit standart Takt schon schneller sind als nen übertaktete fx 8350....


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2016)

Beim Netzteil kommt es darauf an, wie viele PCIe-Stecker es bietet. Wenn es 550W hat und 2x PCIe 8Pin (oft auch 6+2, da sind 2 Pins abnehmbar), bist du an sich auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn es das ist XFX Pro Series Full Wired Edition (Bronze) 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   hat es zwar nur je einen 6 und 8 Pin, aber für eine GTx 970 reicht das, außer das Modell VERLANGT 2x 8Pin, zb weil es stark übertaktet ist.


----------



## Liquicidy (25. April 2016)

@Svd also meinst du ich wäre mit dem MSI CSM-H87M-G43 Mainboard auf der sicheren Seite bezüglich meines Gehäuses? Denn ich möchte mir einen Neukauf davon ersparen, also schaue ich dass die benötigte Hardware dort reinpasst. Bei der Xfx, wenn diese wirklich 30cm lang ist, könnte es jedoch zu Problemen kommen. Meine Radeon HD 6800 passt mit 25cm noch so dass 5 cm luftraum bleiben. 30cm wären dann eng zu händeln. 
Habe eventuell eine alternative gefunden: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-radeon-r9-390-gaming-g1-gv-r939g1-gaming-8gd-a1282625.html
Dazu sei gesagt dass ich nicht großen Wert darauf lege, wie leise mein Rechner am Ende ist. Nur die Leistung soll entsprechend gut sein.
Bei dem Kühler müsste ich dann auch nach einem passenden Modell schauen, denn ich weiß nicht wie Groß die Alpenfähn Brocken kommen.
Und wenn, wie Alisis bereits gesagt, die CPU's von AMD zurzeit weniger pralle sind, werde ich denke ich auf den Xeon E3-1231 zugreifen.


----------



## svd (25. April 2016)

Ach so, nein, das MSI im µATX-Format wäre für das vorgeschlagene Gehäuse empfohlen.
Falls du wirklich nicht wechseln möchtest, wäre ein anderes schon okay, solange ATX in dein Gehäuse passt.
(Einfach mal die vorhandenen Slots für Steckkarten zählen, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist. µATX-Boards (bzw, Gehäuse) haben idR bis zu 4 Slots, ATX derer sechse.)

Und ja, die kurzen Gigabytes mit dem WindForce-2x-Kühler meine ich. Das wären die einzigen, die da problemlos reinpassen.
Falls die Lüfterkurve nervte, ließe sich das eigentlich immer mit dem MSI-Afterburner per Software regeln.

Also, AMDs FX-Prozessoren als "schlecht" zu bezeichnen, wäre unfair. Jeder, der sich auskennt, weiß, dass du mit denen genauso gut spielen kannst, wie mit einem Intel.
Sie brauchen aber deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Hardwarekenntnisse seitens des Users. Übertakten mit gutem Kühler ist quasi Pflicht. 
"Out of the box" ist ein Intel aber der Unkomplizierte, hat, bei gleicher Grafikkarte, meistens auch die höheren Minimum-Bildraten, was ja nicht unwichtig ist.

Für einen nicht übertaktbaren Xeon muss es aber kein Kühler über 30€ sein. Wahrscheinlich wäre sogar der Intel Standardkühler genug, die sind ja recht ordentlich
und beim Spielen sicher nicht lauter, als die Grafikkarte..
Niedrige Towerkühler wären zB der oben verlinkte "Ben Nevis" (140mm), "Freezer 13 CO" (130mm) oder "Hyper TX3 Evo".


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Also, AMDs FX-Prozessoren als "schlecht" zu bezeichnen, wäre unfair. Jeder, der sich auskennt, weiß, dass du mit denen genauso gut spielen kannst, wie mit einem Intel.


 Dass die schlecht sind ist auch nicht der Fall, aber die Intels sind halt in fast allen Spielen besser bieten in der Summe (auch was die Stromeffizienz angeht) das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Denn "echte Acht Kerne" wie bei den AMD FX-8/9000ern bringen heutzutage (bisher) so gut wie nichts, und beim Takt sind die AMDs halt höher, aber da die Architektur anders ist, sind die trotzdem langsamer. Für "zukunftsicher" würde ich halt einen Core i7 bzw. Xeon mit Hypterthreading nehmen, da man da 8 Threads hat, quasi nen Achtkerner. Ansonsten ist aber eben selbst ein 160€-Core i5-4460 für 160€ in Games fast immer besser als selbst ein teurerer AMD FX der 9000er Serie. Zudem unterstützen die Intels schon seit der core i-3000er-Reihe PCIe3.0, AMD nicht. Das bringt zwar aktuell nicht wirklich was, aber wenn man mal ne neue Grafikkarte holt, könnte es schon durchaus ärgerlich sein, wenn man nur wegen 2.0 einige Prozent Leistung verliert. 

Der Xeon E3-1231 wäre ein "Geheimtipp", weil es ein i7 ist, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, und um die 60€ günstiger als der vergleichbare echte i7 - du MUSST dann aber ein Sockel 1150-Mainboard nehmen, denn der E3-1231 v3 ist halt für den Sockel 1151. Da gibt es dann Mainboards für 60-90€, die super passen. Für den Sockel 1151, für den es auch Xeon-CPUs gibt, wäre ein Server-Mainboard nötig, die kosten eher ab 110€ aufwärts. Das MSI-Board würde ich vorsichtshalber nicht nehmen, da ich bei MSI keine Info finde, ob der Xeon kompatibel ist, und es hat auch den schon alten H87-Chipsatz. Das hier zB würde aber in jedem Falle passen und wäre auch sehr günstig ASRock B85M-HDS R2.0 (90-MXGX90-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn "lärm" egal ist, kannst du auch den mitgelieferten Kühler von Intel nutzen - musst halt die "boxed"-Version des Xeon nehmen, die ist sowieso günstiger als die ohne Kühler. Der Box-Lüfter ist auch nicht laut - einer für 20-25€ wäre halt dann _richtig _leise.


----------



## Alisis1990 (25. April 2016)

Ja also das die amd Prozessoren schlecht sind würde ich such nicht sagen. Aber im Vergleich zu den Xeons halten die leider nicht so richtig mit. Habe bisher selbst nur AMD benutzt und musste nach dem Umstieg schmerzlichen feststellen das die Intels doch besser sind momentan 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (25. April 2016)

Alles klar vielen Dank für die ganzen Informationen Leute, genau sowas hab ich gebraucht. Vorallem bei der Zusammenstellung der Hardware komponenten in Hinsicht darauf dass alle gut miteinander kommunizieren war ich noch etwas ratlos. Auf den AMD Prozessor bin ich auch nur über einen kumpel gestoßen. Da ich aber selbst kein großer Fan vom Übertakten bin und eben auch nur Grundkenntnisse besitze was PC-Hardware anbelangt denke ich dass ich eurem Rat bei dem Xeon Prozessor und dem Mainboard post von Herbboy folgen werde. Grafikkarte wird trotz allem die Radeon R9 von Gigabyte sein mit der kleineren vermessung, da ich gerne über die 4gb Speicher grenze möchte. Die Grafikkarte sollte auch ungefähr gleich groß, oder sogar kleiner als meine Radeon HD 6800 sein.
Zu dem CPU Kühler: Meint ihr dass ich mich sicherheitshalber für einen der Vorschläge von 'svd' entscheiden sollte oder reicht der im Paket gelieferte Kühler, falls das überhaupt inbegriffen ist?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Alles klar vielen Dank für die ganzen Informationen Leute, genau sowas hab ich gebraucht. Vorallem bei der Zusammenstellung der Hardware komponenten in Hinsicht darauf dass alle gut miteinander kommunizieren war ich noch etwas ratlos. Auf den AMD Prozessor bin ich auch nur über einen kumpel gestoßen. Da ich aber selbst kein großer Fan vom Übertakten bin und eben auch nur Grundkenntnisse besitze was PC-Hardware anbelangt denke ich dass ich eurem Rat bei dem Xeon Prozessor und dem Mainboard post von Herbboy folgen werde. Grafikkarte wird trotz allem die Radeon R9 von Gigabyte sein mit der kleineren vermessung, da ich gerne über die 4gb Speicher grenze möchte. Die Grafikkarte sollte auch ungefähr gleich groß, oder sogar kleiner als meine Radeon HD 6800 sein.
> Zu dem CPU Kühler: Meint ihr dass ich mich sicherheitshalber für einen der Vorschläge von 'svd' entscheiden sollte oder reicht der im Paket gelieferte Kühler, falls das überhaupt inbegriffen ist?


 einer der von svd genannten wäre halt schon angenehmer auf Dauer, ich würde das investieren. Ist ja dann auch in der Summe auch nicht viel mehr  

Und diese Gigabyte meinst du, oder? Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 Gaming G1, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das würde passen, das ist die kürzeste R9 390.


----------



## Liquicidy (27. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> einer der von svd genannten wäre halt schon angenehmer auf Dauer, ich würde das investieren. Ist ja dann auch in der Summe auch nicht viel mehr
> 
> Und diese Gigabyte meinst du, oder? Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 Gaming G1, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das würde passen, das ist die kürzeste R9 390.



Genau die Gigabyte meinte ich. Möchte eben nicht auf den großen Grafikspeicher verzichten und mit meiner jetzigen Radeon hab ich bis heute auch nie Probleme gehabt. Bei dem Kühler werd ich mich denke ich für den Alpenföhn Ben Nevis entscheiden. Mein Gehäuse ist ca. 17cm breit also sollte es passen, oder?

Dann führ ich nochmal den _Einkaufskorb_ zusammen  Somit wäre ich bei einer Summe von 636,98 und hätte auch nochmal gespart, denn ich hab maximal 700€ für das Upgrade einberechnet 

*CPU Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
*Mainboard:* ASRock B85M-HDS R2.0 (90-MXGX90-A0UAYZ)
*Prozessor:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 Gaming G1, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD)


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. April 2016)

Du hast ne gute Wahl getroffen .. Meld dich mal wies läuft 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2016)

Ich würde bei der Gelegenheit unbedingt eine SSD dazukaufen - für um die 40€ gibt es zB schon eine mit 120GB, zB eine AData SP550, die gibt es mit 240GB auch schon ab 60€. Selbst 120GB reichen für Windows und alle "normalen" Anwendungen dicke aus, und dann wird Dein Alltag mit dem PC viel schneller. Spiele passen da zwar nicht drauf, bzw,. vlt nur ein paar wenige, aber bei den meisten Spielen bringt eine SSD auch nicht sooo viel, weil der Großteil der Ladezeit reine Rechenzeit ist und nicht Datenladen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (28. April 2016)

Ja da hat Herbboy natürlich recht ^.^ hatte garnicht bemerkt das du keine SSD hast .

Das absolut beste Upgrade, welches mir am meisten das Gefühl gegeben hat "woha nice!" War ne SSD fürs Betriebssystem ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (28. April 2016)

Richtig, daran hab ich auch gedacht. Hab allerdings bereits eine 40gb Intel SSD im Rechner nur noch nicht Windows drauf. Reicht der Speicherplatz für die wichtigsten Daten oder sollte ich mir dafür eine neue anschaffen? Für meine Games reicht mir zurzeit eine normale Festplatte.

_PS: _Spätestens in der zweiten Mai Woche werd ich die teile zusammen bestellen und mich dann melden wie es gelaufen ist  Danke nochmal vielmals für eure Ratschläge!


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2016)

Also, 40Gb sind echt sehr sehr eng. Da du wg, des neuen Boards sowieso Windows neu installieren solltest, würde ich direkt eine 120GB-SSD neu kaufen. Falls du Win10 installieren willst, kann man das übrigens inzwischen auch durch die Eingabe eines Win7-Keys ohne erst Win7 installieren zu müssen.


----------



## Liquicidy (29. April 2016)

Habe nochmal etwas zum Xeon E3-1231 recherchiert  und bin auf die Tatsache gestoßen dass die CPU Mitte 2014 wohl noch ein Geheimtipp war, mittlerweile aber in Benchmark tests wenn überhaupt im Mittelmaß landet. Von daher muss ich gerade bezweifeln ob sich dieser CPU dann wirklich lohnt. 
Hab mir in der zwischenzeit auch noch andere Meinungen eingeholt und auch informiert, dass die MSI GTX 980 zurzeit vom Rechenverhalten besser wäre als die Gigabyte R9 390. Zumal die GTX 980 gerade auch im Preis fällt und ich damit dann auch einen Zug fahren würde, wenn ich mich für einen Intel CPU entscheide. Die entscheidung zwischen Intel und AMD CPU fällt mir jedoch recht leicht, da AMD bis vorraussichtlich Juni/Juli erst neue Chipsätze rausbringen wird und man da auch bezweifeln kann ob der Preis und die Qualität stimmt. 
Also bin ich gerade in einer Zwickmühle bei einem vernünftigen CPU von Intel. Schaue mich schon nach Benchmarks und Preis-Leistungs verhältnissen um. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Tipp?

PS. Die Grafikperformance im vergleich bei einem Spiel wie Watch Dogs:

AMD Radeon R9 390X/8G : MaxFPS|53.5 MinFPS|40
Nvidia GForce GTX 980/4G : MaxFPS|67.6 MinFPS|55

Also hier kann man schon sehen dass allein durch die Rechenleistung und weniger Grafikspeicher die GTX aktuell minimal MEHR Fps hat als die Radeon R9 Maximal!
Dazu hab ich mir überlegt, wenn der Grafikspeicher in ein paar Jahren nichtmejhr ausreicht, kann ich mir immernoch eine zweite Grafikkarte dazuholen. Wobei natürlich der Aufpreis von 100 Euro von der R9 zur GTX 980 schon herb ist.
Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Habe nochmal etwas zum Xeon E3-1231 recherchiert  und bin auf die Tatsache gestoßen dass die CPU Mitte 2014 wohl noch ein Geheimtipp war, mittlerweile aber in Benchmark tests wenn überhaupt im Mittelmaß landet.


 Höh? ^^ wo das denn? Hast du da eine Quelle? Wieso sollte die plötzlich im Mittelfeld landen? ^^ Vielleicht meinst du den Vergleich einer teuren Sockel 2011-3-CPU oder nem i7-6700K mit deutlich mehr Takt und dann noch speziell bei gewissen Anwendungen? Denn in Games sind die Unterschiede an sich minimal. 


zur GTX 980: die ist halt ca 15% schneller. Da musst du selber entscheiden, ob es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist, und was noch dazukommt ist halt, dass die GTX 980 nur 4GB RAM hat. Eine R9 390 kostet aktuell 320-350€, eine GTX 980 ab 460€.
 Du zahlst also über 30% mehr für 15% mehr Leistung, und in Auflösungen höher als FullHD und/oder mit "Ultra HD"-Texturen kommt die R9 390 wegen der 8GB RAM ganz nah an die GTX 980 ran.


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. April 2016)

Naja nun mach mal nicht den Fehler dich auf die Meinung oderso von Enthusiasten zu stützen. Klar gibt's deutlich schnellere Prozessoren als den Xeon, was dir in spielen faktisch aber keinen Vorteil bringt, nur dein Erspartes schrumpft halt schneller. 

Da aktuell nicht die CPU sonder die Grafikkarte das Bremsende Glied in Sachen pc Gaming ist würde dir halt ne schnellere cpu in spielen kaum etwas bringen was das mehr Geld rechtfertigt.

Es gibt Menschen die immer 200fps haben wollen und dafür 3000€ ausgeben. Aber mit 100 fps spielst du genauso flüssig. 

Ne 2. Karte bringt dir NICHT mehr grafikkspeicher. Wird gerne so verkauft aber die Karten nutzen dann von den physisch 8gb nur 4gb.
Das zu erklären ist relativ kompliziert aber nunmal auch fakt. Da wärst du was das angeht mit der r9 390 besser bersten weil die halt 8gb mit sich bringt.
An sich aber auch blödsinn. 

Du musst halt selber wissen ob dir das wert ist für etwas das nur 15% besser ist 30% mehr zu zahlen. In meinen Augen eine Rechnung die vorn und hinten nicht aufgeht. Es sei denn es sind wieder diese max fps "spinner" (nicht böse gemeint solche Systeme sind ja schon geil) am werk.

Dann landest du aber auch schnell in preisregionen die du nicht ausgeben willst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (29. April 2016)

Also hier einmal der Link zu dem Test den ich überflogen hab: Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: Ist der Xeon immer noch ein Geheimtipp?

Ich stelle mir eben nur die Frage womit ich das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis schlagen würde. Grafikkarte bin ich mir aber sicher dass ich bei der R9 390 von Gigabyte bleiben werde, denn wie Ihr bereits gesagt habt ist der Unterschied so gering, dass ich mit der R9 390 keine Fehlentscheidung treffen würde. 
Die große Frage die sich mir eben nur zurzeit stellt ist: Welcher Prozessor eignet sich in blick auf die Zukunft am besten. Sollte ich mich eventuell für einen I5 entscheiden, da dieser in meiner Preis schiene liegt, oder für einen AMD FX 8320 z.B. . Oder eben für den Xeon E3 1231. Für mich ist eben nur wichtig, dass ich Spiele in 3 Jahren noch flüssig spielen kann und nicht die FPS zählen.

Edit: Hab den Test nun auch mal komplett gelesen und muss mich für meine Zweifel entschuldigen. Die Meinung die ich bekommen habe war denke ich nur flüchtig und wenig überdacht, denn offensichtlich kann der Xeon Prozessor auch mit i7 CPU's mithalten. Jedoch hat dieser anscheinend auch ein paar Jahre hinter sich und ist somit eventuell schnell veraltet? Was meint Ihr?

Grüße


----------



## Liquicidy (29. April 2016)

Also hier einmal der Link zu dem Test den ich überflogen hab: Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: Ist der Xeon immer noch ein Geheimtipp?

Ich stelle mir eben nur die Frage womit ich das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis schlagen würde. Grafikkarte bin ich mir aber sicher dass ich bei der R9 390 von Gigabyte bleiben werde, denn wie Ihr bereits gesagt habt ist der Unterschied so gering, dass ich mit der R9 390 keine Fehlentscheidung treffen würde. 
Die große Frage die sich mir eben nur zurzeit stellt ist: Welcher Prozessor eignet sich in blick auf die Zukunft am besten. Sollte ich mich eventuell für einen I5 entscheiden, da dieser in meiner Preis schiene liegt, oder für einen AMD FX 8320 z.B. . Oder eben für den Xeon E3 1231. Für mich ist eben nur wichtig, dass ich Spiele in 3 Jahren noch flüssig spielen kann und nicht die FPS zählen. Fakt ist eben dass der Xeon eine Generation älter ist und damals in Server verbaut wurde. Also gibt es da vielleicht eine alternative aus der Generation 2015/16?

Edit: Sorry, habe ausversehen 2x gepostet. Eine alternative die ich gefunden habe: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i5-6600K-4x-3-50GHz-So-1151-WOF_1010019.html
Grüße


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. April 2016)

Also den 8320 habe ich gerade erst "rausgeschmissen" lass die Finger davon.

Dann stellt sich quasi noch die frage zwischen 4 Kernen und viel MHZ oder 8 Kerne und genug MHz.

Da sich spiele ja meistens nach den Konsolen richten und was die können würde ich klar zu dem Xeon greifen. Die Konsolen haben auch 8 Kerne (zugegeben mit sogar sehr wenig takt). Davon ausgehend kann man EVTL etwas in die Zukunft blicken. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus das in Zukunft eher auschlsggebend sein wird wieviele threads die cpu bearbeiten kann anstelle von hohen MHz Leistungen.

Für mich !!!persönlich!!! Finde ich die i5 Prozessoren mittlerweile unnötig. 
Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten wo man dual core nicht gebraucht hat und kurze Zeit später waren Singlecore CPUs gänzlich vom Markt verschwunden.

Ich gebe dir den Tipp nicht immer auf die MHZ Leistung zu achten. Diese sagt meist nur grob etwas über die tatsächliche Leistung der cpu aus. Der i5 hat halt nur den Vorteil von ddr4 (der momentan noch nix bringt) und halt die neuere Architektur. 

Aber ich gehe mal davon aus und ich glaube Herbboy sieht das ähnlich, dass wenn du sagst ich hole mir jetzt nen neueren i5 und rüste später evtl auf nen i7 um, du das nie machen wirst. Der Xeon würde mindestens genauso lange halten wir der i5 und dann tauscht du eh Mainboard und cpu und brauchst wieder was ganz anderes. Aber vor der Entscheidung wirst du eh erst in 5-6 Jahren stehen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (29. April 2016)

Naja die Sache ist ja dass der Xeon von der Architektur rund 2-4 Jahre alt ist und damals in Server verbaut wurde und nicht für Spiele konzipiert ist, richtig? Vom Grundsatz her gebe ich dir aber Recht denn mir wurde auch ein ddr4 System empfohlen, was ich selbst auch schwachsinnig finde, denn bis alles vernünftig für ddr4 läuft, gehen noch ein paar Jahre ins land. 
Trotz allem sind die i5 Prozessoren fürs Gaming entwickelt und damit würde ich doch besser fahren, oder nicht?

Aber auch bei den AMD Prozessor gebe ich dir recht, davon möchte ich zurzeit die Finger weg lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Also hier einmal der Link zu dem Test den ich überflogen hab: Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: Ist der Xeon immer noch ein Geheimtipp?


 ja und? ^^ Da steht der Xeon doch sehr gut da - ein zB 4690K kostet 1000 (!) Euro und ist auch nur 10% schneller bei Anno und Crysis, bei F1 2013 sind
 es halt 13% mehr. Der Punkt ist aber: der i7-4770 bzw 4770k ist fast identisch und nicht nennenswert besser, da hast du ein BISSCHEN mehr Leistung, weil der Takt halt etwas höher ist - dafür zahlst du aber auch 60-100€ mehr. Insofern ist der E3-1231 eine super CPU für den Preis. 

 Bei dem Fazit der PCGH nicht übersehen: da geht es auch um die Frage, ob er sich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger E3-1230 "mehr lohnt", und zwar damals, als der Artikel erschien!  Da muss man natürlich die aktuelleren Preise als Maßstab nehmen, und da isses so, dass der 1231 nicht mehr kostet als der 1230, aber etwas mehr takt hat, daher wäre der 1231 ganz klar der Kauftipp. Ca gleichschnell ist halt der i7-4770, der hat den gleichen Basistakt und 0,1GHz mehr Turbotakt (das entspricht ca 2,6% ), ist also nur im Turbomodus ein klein wenig schneller, kostet aber 60€ mehr. Der i7-4790 ist ähnlich, hat am Ende "sogar" 0,2GHz mehr Turbotakt. Mal angenommen der bringt durch seinen Taktvorteil 5% mehr FPS um, dann hast du halt statt 60 FPS ca 63 FPS... jetzt schau aber mal bei dem Test, das kommt gut hin: der Xeon hat bei Anno 53 FPS, der 4790 kommt auf 55, das sind 4% mehr FPS. 



> Ich stelle mir eben nur die Frage womit ich das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis schlagen würde. Grafikkarte bin ich mir aber sicher dass ich bei der R9 390 von Gigabyte bleiben werde, denn wie Ihr bereits gesagt habt ist der Unterschied so gering, dass ich mit der R9 390 keine Fehlentscheidung treffen würde.
> Die große Frage die sich mir eben nur zurzeit stellt ist: Welcher Prozessor eignet sich in blick auf die Zukunft am besten. Sollte ich mich eventuell für einen I5 entscheiden, da dieser in meiner Preis schiene liegt, oder für einen AMD FX 8320 z.B. . Oder eben für den Xeon E3 1231. Für mich ist eben nur wichtig, dass ich Spiele in 3 Jahren noch flüssig spielen kann und nicht die FPS zählen. Fakt ist eben dass der Xeon eine Generation älter ist


 ja, aber alt ist nicht gleich schlecht. Bei CPUs ist die Weiterentwicklung in den letzten Jahren VIEL schwächer als bei Grafikkarten. Die neuesten (bezahlbaren) CPUs sind kaum besser geworden, da hat sich so gut wie nichts getan. Auch der "alte" Xeon (der ist ja auch erst 2 Jahre auf dem Markt) wird 100pro 3-4 Jahre oder mehr "halten", vermutlich kannst du sogar in 5-6 Jahren nur per neuer Graka immer noch alles auf max spielen, was DANN neu rauskommt. Der Vorteil beim Xeon ist auch, dass er - weil er ja 8 Threads verwalten kann - selbst dann noch aktuell bleibt, wenn Games in vlt 3 Jahren mehr und mehr auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden und dann ein core i5 evlt ins Hintertreffen gerät. 



> und damals in Server verbaut wurde.


 er ist als Server-CPU "vermarktet", aber er ist an sich nix anderes als ein i7-4770 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und mit 0,1GHZ weniger Takt und wurde gerade von vielen Selbst-Bauern von Gaming-PCs immer wieder und gerne verbaut eben WEIL er quasi eine günstigere Version des 4770 ist. Und auch weil er auf stinknormale Mainboards passt und kein "Server-Board" nötig ist. Der Xeon  ist faktisch genau das gleiche wie ein Core i7, der ist genau so viel oder wenig "für Spiele" entwickelt worden wie ein core i7 oder Core i5.

Die normalen Core i5 oder i7 sind auch nicht "für Spiele" gemacht worden, das sieht man allein daran, dass die ne eigene Grafikeinheit haben - Gamer nutzen aber ja eine Grafikkarte. Es ist nur so, dass ein core i5 halt für einen günstigeren Spiele-PC eine gute Wahl ist, der i7 aber für seinen Aufpreis speziell für Games kaum einen Mehrwert bietet - das ist alles. Für mehr Zukunftssicherheit ist aber das Hyperthreading eines i7 ein Pluspunkt, und weil der eine Xeon eben quasi ein i7 ist und preislich nur wenig mehr kostet als ein i5, ist der eben ein guter Tipp, wenn man nicht wegen 30-50€ Aufpreis gleich woanders Abstriche machen muss. Ich würde zB 1000x eher nen Xeon + R9 390 nehmen als "nur" einen i5 und dafür ne GTX 980, weil man die CPU nämlich viele Jahre behält, eine Graka aber ca alle 2 Jahre wechselt, wenn man bei jeweils neueren Games höhere Details spielen will. 




> Also gibt es da vielleicht eine alternative aus der Generation 2015/16?


 ja, es gibt Xeons der Generatgion v5 für den Sockel 1151. Aber die neuen Skylakes sind halt kaum schneller als gleichgetaktete "alte" Haswells, daher ist der neue E3-1230 v5 kaum schneller als der alte E3-1231 v3 (beide haben die gleichen Taktwerte), kostet aber etwas mehr. und bei den nicht-Xeons: der core i7-6700 zB ist in Games kaum besser als sein Vorgänger i7-4770 / 4790. Bei den neuen Xeons für Skylake kommt aber hinzu, dass man hier DOCH wieder spezielle Mainboards braucht, die mindestens 120€ kosten. Und dann ist der Preisvorteil des Xeons wieder verpufft, und man würde lieber direkt einen core i6-6700 oder 6700k nehmen. Oder eben den "alten" Xeon, bei dem man ein Board für 60-80€ nimmt und beim Preis der CPU eben 60-70€ spart.

Wenn du unbedingt die "neuere" Generation willst, dann nimm den Xeon E3-1230 v5 (260€ ) und zB dieses Board http://geizhals.de/asrock-e3v5-ws-90-mxb1g0-a0uayz-a1375523.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  und 2x8GB DDR4-2133-RAM (60€ ). Dann bist du bei 430€. Der Xeon E3-1231 v3 kostet halt 245€, ein passendes Board maximal 80€, DDR3-RAM 60€. Dann bist du bei 385€ und hast fast die gleiche Leistung, aber die ältere Plattform. Ein i7-6700 wiederum kostet dich 305€, Mainboard 80€, RAM 60€ - da bist du bei 445€, also ein wenig mehr als beim Xeon 1230 v5, aber eben 60€ mehr als beim alten Xeon. Oder direkt einen übertaktbaren 6700k, der kostet 30€ mehr und hat per se schon mehr Takt, wäre also den Aufpreis durchaus wert - wenn du den auch übertakten willst, wird es aber nochmal teuer für ein passendes Board und RAM.


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. April 2016)

Es ist aber such so das du nur mit einem i7 wirklich schneller bist.

In spielen ist der Xeon E3 1231 v3 schneller als die aktuellen skylake i5 6500 und das auch wenn sie auf 4,5Ghz!!!!! Übertaktet werden. 

Und das bei ner cpu die mal eben 2 Jahre älter ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (30. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder direkt einen übertaktbaren 6700k, der kostet 30€ mehr und hat per se schon mehr Takt, wäre also den Aufpreis durchaus wert - wenn du den auch übertakten willst, wird es aber nochmal teuer für ein passendes Board und RAM.



Ok verstehe, hab mir den Rest von dir auch durchgelesen. DIe tatsache ist halt dass der Xeon v3 1231 schon auf älterer Hardware basiert und mich deswegen ins Grübeln gebracht hat. Da ich aber nicht unbedingt übertakten möchte und dies anscheinend nur mit einem speziellen Mainboard kann, lasse ich davon auch die Finger.

Also, am Ende kann ich sagen, dass mein Einkaufskorb vom Anfang der zweiten Seite noch immer aktuell ist. Danke für eure ausfühlichen Meinungen und die damit verbundene Arbeit, ich weiß es echt zu schätzen.
Bis spätestens zur zweiten Mai woche kann ich dann auch alle benötigten teile bestellen und habe mich auch zu einem geringen Aufpreis für die ADATA ASP600S3-128GB SSD Festplatte entschieden, also knapp 50€ mehr.
Und bis dahin werde ich mich auch wieder melden, spätestens wenn die Teile dann angekommen sind und ich das Einbauen vorbereite.

Also danke nochmal. Bis dann


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2016)

Wir sind gespannt


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. April 2016)

Viel Spaß mit dem System und denk daran uns Feedback zu geben. Nur so können wir unsere Ratschläge verbessern 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (3. Mai 2016)

Hey leute, mal eben ne Frage. Meint Ihr dass ich mit meinem jetzigen System auch nur ein Grafikkarten Upgrade machen kann, oder würde das nicht vom Mainboard/CPU passen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Hey leute, mal eben ne Frage. Meint Ihr dass ich mit meinem jetzigen System auch nur ein Grafikkarten Upgrade machen kann, oder würde das nicht vom Mainboard/CPU passen?


 Eine neue Grafikkarte würde zwar einen großen Leistungsgewinn geben, aber die CPU würde dann die mögliche Gesamtleistung ausbremsen. Für den alten X4 840 wäre maximal eine Nvidia GTX 960 gerade noch so "sinnvoll". Und mit Pech kann es passieren, dass das Board ein BIOS-Update braucht, um die Karte korrekt zu erkennen - wenn es da keines gibt, schaut man in die Röhre.


----------



## Liquicidy (3. Mai 2016)

Ok danke dir


----------



## Liquicidy (4. Mai 2016)

Über mindfactory hab ich mir soeben den EKL Ben Nevis Kühler und die Gigabyte R9 380 Gaming G1 bestellt. Werde damit schauen ob sich die zwei komponenten ohne Fehler in mein System einfügen lassen. Die Entscheidung kommt daher, da ich doch weniger Geld übrig habe als zuerst vermutet. Werd mich melden sobald die Bestellung da und verbaut ist


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Über mindfactory hab ich mir soeben den EKL Ben Nevis Kühler und die Gigabyte R9 380 Gaming G1 bestellt. Werde damit schauen ob sich die zwei komponenten ohne Fehler in mein System einfügen lassen. Die Entscheidung kommt daher, da ich doch weniger Geld übrig habe als zuerst vermutet. Werd mich melden sobald die Bestellung da und verbaut ist


okay, sag mal bescheid. Dein Netzteil reicht aber? Hat die nötigen PCIe-Stecker?


----------



## tschausen30 (5. Mai 2016)

Hi,

Will mir diese Grafikkarte zulegen, ASUS GAMING GeForce GTX960 OC Black 4GB und wollte fragen wie eure Meinung dazu ist. Ich bin mir unsicher und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Momentan habe ich die Asus Geforce GTX 680 DirectCUII 2 GB verbaut. Würdest ihr mir zu dem Wechsel raten oder lohnt es sich nicht.




Danke im voraus


----------



## svd (5. Mai 2016)

Hmm, ich fürchte, die Leistung wird zu ähnlich sein, um einen Wechsel zu rechtfertigen.

Die GTX960 ist ähnlich schnell, wie die GTX770. Diese wiederum, so schnell wie die GTX680.

Warte noch ein wenig, wie du siehst, ist deine Karte noch gute Mittelklasse. Aber wenn bald die neuen Karten offiziell angekündigt und released werden,
könnte es gut sein, dass panische Wechsler eBay mit ihren GTX970-Karten überschwemmen werden. Da suchst du dir dann ein schönes Modell für 220€ raus.


----------



## Liquicidy (9. Mai 2016)

@Herbboy Versand ist hoffentlich zum 11ten jetzt da, dann werd ich schauen dass es passt, hab aber einige Kabel vom Netzteil unter anderem nicht besetzt also hoffe ich dass es klappt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> @Herbboy Versand ist hoffentlich zum 11ten jetzt da, dann werd ich schauen dass es passt, hab aber einige Kabel vom Netzteil unter anderem nicht besetzt also hoffe ich dass es klappt.


 wasa meinst du damit? ^^  Wenn du nur meinst, dass manche Kabel des Netzteils "nicht benutzt" werden, dann ist das kein Problem. Wichtig ist nur, dass es die passenden Stecker für die Grafikkarte hat (ein oder zwei PCIe-Stecker 6 oder 8 Pin, je nach Grafikkartenmodell) und natürlich auch den hauptstromstecker und 4/8-Pin-Stromstecker fürs Mainboard. Was hast du denn nun alles bestellt?


----------



## Liquicidy (11. Mai 2016)

Hi, hab jetzt meine zwei sachen bekommen.
Angekommen sind:
Gigabyte R9 380 Gaming G1
Ben Nevis Kühler

Grafikkarte ist jetzt nach langem wurschteln und Problemen mit den kleinen Steckern beim Mainboard auch drin und der Rechner läuft endlich. Lüfter passt leider hinten und vorne nicht, die schnallen für den Sockel auf der CPU sind bei dem neuen Kühler viel zu eng. Werde den zurückschicken müssen und dann, wenn es preislich stimmt, zurück zu dem Ursprung gehen mit neuem Mainboard und CPU plus neuen Kühler. Dazu dann wahrscheinlich auch neues Gehäuse, denn auch das wird hier alles eng.

Edit: Grad kurz überlegt. Vielleicht werde ich den Kühler doch behalten und eben bei Mainboard und CPU drauf achten dass alles passt. Scheint mir schlauer zu sein als hier ein Logistikmassaker zu verursachen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Hi, hab jetzt meine zwei sachen bekommen.
> Angekommen sind:
> Gigabyte R9 380 Gaming G1
> Ben Nevis Kühler
> ...


 Was hast du noch mal für ne CPU aktuell? Den X4 840? Der hat Sockel FM2, glaub ich, der SOLLTE mit dem Ben Nevis kompatibel sein. Schau mal genau in die Bauanleitung, vielleicht hast du die für den falschen Sockel verwendet inkl. falscher Adapter-Teile.


----------



## Liquicidy (11. Mai 2016)

https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/cpaf-031_cpaf_031_2g_800x800.jpg

Also genau so muss ich den Kühler aufbauen. Auf dem Bild sieht man diese zwei Schnallen, die müssen mit dem Sockel auf der CPU, verbunden mit dem Mainboard passen, damit der Kühler fest sitzt. Hier ist das Problem, dass die Schnallen vom Ben Nevis einfach nicht passen. Erst einmal musste ich den Kühler stark neigen um überhaupt eine Schnalle über das vorgesehene Plastickstück zu schieben und dann kam es mir vor als würde das Metallscharnier brechen, wenn ich versuchen würde, den Kühler fest zu bringen. Dazu kommt, dass durch die Größe meines Gehäuses der Kühler an mein Netzteil aneckt und somit ein Problem darstellt. 
Der X4 840 ist richtig, ist meine CPU derzeit. Mainboard ist MS-7597
Und ich glaube das Problem ist auch eher mein Mainboard. Auch im Spiel ist mir einfach der Leistungsunterschied aufgefallen und mein Rechner schreit nach einer neuen CPU. Deshalb die umentscheidung für ein volles Upgrade.

Edit: Zum Wochenende werd ich nochmal zusammen mit meinem Bruder schauen ob der Kühler dann doch passt und ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, aber bisher sieht es, ohne Motherboard/CPU/Gehäuse update, schwierig aus.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/cpaf-031_cpaf_031_2g_800x800.jpg
> 
> Also genau so muss ich den Kühler aufbauen. Auf dem Bild sieht man diese zwei Schnallen, die müssen mit dem Sockel auf der CPU, verbunden mit dem Mainboard passen, damit der Kühler fest sitzt. Hier ist das Problem, dass die Schnallen vom Ben Nevis einfach nicht passen. Erst einmal musste ich den Kühler stark neigen um überhaupt eine Schnalle über das vorgesehene Plastickstück zu schieben und dann kam es mir vor als würde das Metallscharnier brechen, wenn ich versuchen würde, den Kühler fest zu bringen. Dazu kommt, dass durch die Größe meines Gehäuses der Kühler an mein Netzteil aneckt und somit ein Problem darstellt.
> Der X4 840 ist richtig, ist meine CPU derzeit. Mainboard ist MS-7597
> ...



also, bei den AMD-Schnallen kann es gut sein, dass du da einfach nur mehr Kraft aufwenden musst und es Dir jetzt "zu krass" vorkommt, obwohl du nichts falsch machst. Dass man den Kühler zuerst neigen muss, ist normal. Dann hakt man die eine Seite ein, legt den Kühler wieder langsam hin, so dass er flach auf der CPU liegt, und dann muss man echt mit SEHR viel Kraft die zweite Schnalle an der anderen Seite einhaken - der Kühler soll ja auch richtig auf die CPU gepresst werden. Und auf dem Bild ist ja scheinbar auch ein Teil zu sehen, damit mit dem Finger auflegen und Druck ausüben kannst - das ist da ja nicht umsonst, sondern damit man viel Kraft auch ohne zu viel Fummelei ausüben kann (bei manchen Kühlern muss man nen Schraubendreher als Hilfe nehmen und kann fatal abrutschen). Die Seite, wo das Daumen-Teil sitzt, ist natürlich die Seite, die du als zweite fixierst. Und schau auch mal, ob es vlt auch eine Art Hebelfunktion gibt, bei der man einen Hebel erst dann umlegt, wenn beide Seiten eingehakt sind - wenn der Hebel aber schon jetzt "zu" ist, dann wirst du niemals beide Seiten einhaken können.


----------



## Liquicidy (11. Mai 2016)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber es fühlte sich eher an als würde ich das Scharnier vom Lüfter dabei wegbrechen... Vorallem passt es einfach auch nicht vom Platz zum Netzteil, da ist einfach kaum Raum um die Schnalle vernünftig einzudrücken. Ich werd mir das ganze morgen nochmal anschauen und wenn ich dann keine Lösung finde, spätestens zum Wochenende. Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber es fühlte sich eher an als würde ich das Scharnier vom Lüfter dabei wegbrechen... Vorallem passt es einfach auch nicht vom Platz zum Netzteil, da ist einfach kaum Raum um die Schnalle vernünftig einzudrücken. Ich werd mir das ganze morgen nochmal anschauen und wenn ich dann keine Lösung finde, spätestens zum Wochenende. Danke schonmal


  evlt muss du halt das Netzteil mal ausbauen, um den zu montieren.


----------



## Liquicidy (12. Mai 2016)

Aber nach dem Einbau des Kühlers muss das Netzteil dann ja reinpassen  Naja, die Zeit wird es zeigen


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. Mai 2016)

Du möchtest den Lüfter also im eingebauten Mainboars installieren?

Oftmals ist es tatsächlich einfacher, wenn du das ausbaus´t was im weg erschein. Wen du denn Kühler so montierst das er nach hinten Rausbläst und dann drüber das NT sitzt währe das relativ unproblematisch wenn da nur wenig platz dazwischen ist. 

Hast du dir mal PCs mit SLI verbund angesehen, wie dicht die Grafikkarten da zusammen sitzen ? 

Ich würde das NT mal ausbauen und den Kühler draufsetzen (Ohne ihn richtig zu befestigen) und gucken ob das NT dann noch passt. Das wird sicherlich einfacher zu Monitieren sein als den Lüfter bei wenig platz drauf zu fummeln ^.^ 

Viel Spaß beim basteln ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquicidy (12. Mai 2016)

Ok werds mal ausprobieren Alisis x)


----------



## Liquicidy (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich mir ein neues Mainboard/CPU dann doch holen will, worauf muss ich da Speziell beim Gehäuse achten? Also letztes neu zu kaufen möchte ich mir ersparen, falls möglich. CPU steht von mir aus bei dem Xeon fest, nur bei dem Mainboard bin ich mir unsicher worauf ich für die Verschraubungen und Größe achten muss. Habt ihr da Tipps für mich?

Mein Gehäuse ist das " Xigmatek Gehäuse ATX Midi oN Asgard Schwarz "


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein neues Mainboard/CPU dann doch holen will, worauf muss ich da Speziell beim Gehäuse achten? Also letztes neu zu kaufen möchte ich mir ersparen, falls möglich. CPU steht von mir aus bei dem Xeon fest, nur bei dem Mainboard bin ich mir unsicher worauf ich für die Verschraubungen und Größe achten muss. Habt ihr da Tipps für mich?
> 
> Mein Gehäuse ist das " Xigmatek Gehäuse ATX Midi oN Asgard Schwarz "


  man müsste halt wissen, was für ein Gehäuse es genau ist. Dein Mainboard scheint µATX-Format zu haben, d.h. evlt MUSST du als neues Board auch wieder µATX nehmen, wenn du nicht eindeutig siehst, dass auch ATX passt (ATX wäre vor allem nach unten hin länger, wenn du seitlich in den offenen PC schaust.


----------



## Liquicidy (13. Mai 2016)

Also, so sieht mein Gehäuse theoretisch leer aus http://image.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/619718_1__39490-1.jpg




Edit: Bin gerade am überlegen ob der FX-8350 8x 4.00ghz für mich eine gute Wahl wäre. Hab dazu gelesen, dass der CPU sehr schnell heiß wird und frage mich deshalb ob der Ben Nevis diese Hitze regeln kann. Was meint Ihr?
Mit der AMD CPU kann ich mir dann auch ohne jegliche Probleme ein neues Gehäuse leisten und dann wird 100%ig alles passen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Also, so sieht mein Gehäuse theoretisch leer aus http://image.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/619718_1__39490-1.jpg


 ist dann jetzt Deines, oder "sieht es nur so aus" ? ^^  Wenn es Deines ist, dann link doch mal das Modell. Dann kann man direkt nachsehen, was da passen würde.





> Edit: Bin gerade am überlegen ob der FX-8350 8x 4.00ghz für mich eine gute Wahl wäre. Hab dazu gelesen, dass der CPU sehr schnell heiß wird und frage mich deshalb ob der Ben Nevis diese Hitze regeln kann. Was meint Ihr?


 ja, der Ben Nevis ist ein guter Kühler, das reicht mehr als dicke - selbst der mitgelieferte AMD-Kühler, der keine 10€ wert ist, reicht ja aus, sonst wäre AMD ja dämlich  

ABER: Dein Board dürfte zu alt sein für so eine CPU. Du müsstest Sockel AM3 haben, der FX-8350 hat aber AM3+ , und selbst viele ältere Sockel AM3+ Boards sind nicht für den FX-8350 geeignet. Ist es das hier? https://eu.msi.com/Motherboard/GF615M-P33.html#hero-specification   dann gehen da nur Phenom II CPUs maximal. Hier ist eine Liste der kompatiblen CPUs https://eu.msi.com/Motherboard/support/GF615M-P33.html#support-cpu


----------



## Liquicidy (13. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ist dann jetzt Deines, oder "sieht es nur so aus" ? ^^  Wenn es Deines ist, dann link doch mal das Modell. Dann kann man direkt nachsehen, was da passen würde.



Mein Gehäuse ist exakt das gleiche wie bei dem geteilten Bild, sorry für das missverständnis. Modell ist wie gesagt das "Xigmatek Gehäuse ATX Midi oN Asgard"




Herbboy schrieb:


> ABER: Dein Board dürfte zu alt sein für so eine CPU. Du müsstest Sockel AM3 haben, der FX-8350 hat aber AM3+ , und selbst viele ältere Sockel AM3+ Boards sind nicht für den FX-8350 geeignet. Ist es das hier? https://eu.msi.com/Motherboard/GF615M-P33.html#hero-specification   dann gehen da nur Phenom II CPUs maximal. Hier ist eine Liste der kompatiblen CPUs https://eu.msi.com/Motherboard/support/GF615M-P33.html#support-cpu


 
Dieses ist mein Mainboard : MS- 7597  NF725GM-P43 MSI Mainboard series MS-7597 | Benutzerhandbuch – Devicemanuals
Ich möchte mir aber ohnehin, mit dem AMD FX 8350, ein neues holen. Die Frage ist zurzeit nur, welches Mainboard dann auch in das Gehäuse passen würde oder ob ich am besten mit einem neuen und größeren Gehäuse 
fahren würde?!

Zu dem Mainboard hab ich dieses auf die schnelle gefunden http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...AM3--Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_970299.html 
Alternativ: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...M3--Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_1026658.html Passend zu der neuen Grafikkarte von Gigabyte
Bin offen für Ideen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2016)

Wenn du ein neues Board holen willst, dann lieber direkt auch einen Intel Core i5-4460. Da gibt es genug Boards für auch nur 50-70€, so dass der Mehrpreis für den Core i5 zum FX-Prozessor sich ausgleicht.

Wegen des Gehäuses: da passen zwar keine sehr hohen Kühler rein, aber Grafikkarten bis 29cm - wenn du keine sehr lange Karte nimmst, gibt es keinen triftigen Grund, ein neues Gehäuse zu holen. Höchstens vlt mal 1-2 neue Lüfter für je 6-10€.


----------



## Liquicidy (13. Mai 2016)

Wieso den i5-4460 anstatt den FX 8350? Edit: Sind die K Modelle von i5 automatisch übertaktet oder muss man da in der BIOS rummwurschteln?

Und das ist ja mein derzeitiges Problem. Ich hab nen großen Kühler der mit dem Netzteil mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zusammen passt. Die Karte ist schon da und verbaut.

Wie wäre is mit einem I5 6600 und einem 1151 Mainboard? Könnte ich da Probleme mit meinem Gehäuse bekommen oder ist das irrelevant?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Wieso den i5-4460 anstatt den FX 8350?


 weil der in Games ganz klar stärker ist.  



> Edit: Sind die K Modelle von i5 automatisch übertaktet oder muss man da in der BIOS rummwurschteln?


 die haben oft von Grund auf mehr Takt als die gleiche CPU ohne "k", aber richtig "übertaktet" sind die nicht, sondern dazu stellt man im BIOS war um. Das ist bei den modernen Intel-CPus aber sehr einfach, wenn es Dir da nicht darum geht, noch weitere 2-3% unbedingt rausholen zu wollen. Die k-CPUs haben einen freien Multiplikator, d.h. die Baseclock von zB 100 mal dem Multi von 32 ergibt 3200 MHz. Wenn du den Multi auf 35 stellst, hast du direkt 3500 MHz, und bei 40 dann 4000 MHz. Das ist halt ein sehr einfacher Weg zum übertakten. 



> Und das ist ja mein derzeitiges Problem. Ich hab nen großen Kühler der mit dem Netzteil mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zusammen passt. Die Karte ist schon da und verbaut.
> 
> Wie wäre is mit einem I5 6600 und einem 1151 Mainboard? Könnte ich da Probleme mit meinem Gehäuse bekommen oder ist das irrelevant?


 das passt immer, die Mainboards sind ja genormt. Beim Asgard geht bis zu ATX, d.h. nimm µATX oder ATX, spielt keine Rolle. Es ist nur so, dass die Skylake-CPUs halt bei gleichem Takt nicht nennenswert schneller sind als die "alten" Sockel 1150-CPUs, UND du brauchst halt dann auch neues RAM (DDR4), beim Sockel 1150 kannst du das alte RAM übernehmen.


----------



## Liquicidy (14. Mai 2016)

Alles klar.

Nach den ganzen Infos die ich jetzt zusammen mit der neuen Grafikkarte und dem Kühler gesammelt habe, nachdem die bei mir gelandet sind, ist mein derzeitiger Stand wie folgt:

Wegen des Hyperthreadings, welches in zukunft eventuell relevant werden kann und ich von den Xeon Prozessoren leider nicht all zu sehr angetan bin, habe ich mich für den i7 4790 4x 3.60GHz entschieden.
Gehäuse werde ich mir ebenso neukaufen, denn mein altes ist schlichtweg nichtmehr Aktuell, da das Netzteil für Oben links eingebaut ist und das große Probleme, auch für die Zukunft, bereiten kann.

Deshalb kurzes Update:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790 4x 3.60GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
Gehäuse: https://www.caseking.de/cougar-mx500-midi-tower-window-schwarz-gecg-017.html

Habe mich für das Cougar entschieden, da zwei Staubfilter vorhanden sind, 170mm platz für große Kühler und es gibt viele Öffnungen für die Luftzufuhr.
Was mir noch fehlt ist ein passendes Mainboard. Dual Channel ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, kann aber dabei sein.
Habt Ihr da ein paar Ideen?

PS: Möchte mich schonmal herzlich bei euch allen bedanken für eure Hilfe, vorallem bei dir Herbboy. Hast mir die Sachen alle gut erklärt und durch diesen Forenbeitrag hab ich im Thema Hardware nun ein besseres Grundverständnis.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Liquicidy schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Nach den ganzen Infos die ich jetzt zusammen mit der neuen Grafikkarte und dem Kühler gesammelt habe, nachdem die bei mir gelandet sind, ist mein derzeitiger Stand wie folgt:
> 
> Wegen des Hyperthreadings, welches in zukunft eventuell relevant werden kann und ich von den Xeon Prozessoren leider nicht all zu sehr angetan bin, habe ich mich für den i7 4790 4x 3.60GHz entschieden.


 Das versteh ich jetzt nicht, was es da "anzufreunden" gibt ^^ Der E3-1231 v3 _*ist *_ein Core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Und der E3-1231 v3 hat im Vergleich zum i7-4790 mit 0,2GHz weniger Takt, das sind also BIS ZU ca 3-5% mehr Leistung beim i7-4670, dafür kostet der aber 50€ mehr. 

Und als Mainboard kannst du zB ein Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 oder ASRock H97 Pro4 nehmen, egal ob du den Xeon oder den i7 nimmst. Dualchannel bieten alle Mainboards, das ist seit Jahren nichts besonderes mehr 

Nebenbei: hat Dein Netzteil denn einen 8Pin-Mainboardstecker? Denn früher hatten die nur 4Pins, inzwischen ist 8Pin normal, wobei fast alle Boards zwar 8Pin-Buchsen haben, aber der Betrieb nur mit 4Pin-Stecker ist teilweise trotzdem möglich.


----------



## Liquicidy (16. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei: hat Dein Netzteil denn einen 8Pin-Mainboardstecker? Denn früher hatten die nur 4Pins, inzwischen ist 8Pin normal, wobei fast alle Boards zwar 8Pin-Buchsen haben, aber der Betrieb nur mit 4Pin-Stecker ist teilweise trotzdem möglich.



Du meinst den direkten Stromanschluss von Netzteil zu Mainboard? Ja das sollte ein 8pin Stecker sein.

Hab nun am Wochenende zusammen mit meinem Bruder nochmal wegen dem Ben Nevis Kühler und dem Sockelplatz geschaut und der Kühler passt einfach garnicht auf mein jetziges Mainboard. Also werd ich am liebsten auf ein 1150 Mainboard zurückgreifen, denn dort ist der Aufbau ja eigentlich recht simpel mit den Verschraubungen.

Zu dem CPU: Ich weiß, mein hin- und her ist mittlerweile vielleicht nervig  Aber ich schwanke nun durch Beratung von meinem Bruder zwischen dem i5 4590 und eben deiner empfehlung, dem Xeon.
Ich denke ich werd mich aber für deinen Rat entscheiden Herbboy und den Xeon E3-1231 einkaufen. 
Dazu, wie geschrieben, das neue Gehäuse, denn das alte Bedarf wirklich einem Ersatz durch schlechte platzierung des Netzteils. Nebenbei werd ich auch genug Platz für die Zukunft an Kühlern und anderen Komponenten haben.

Zu dem Mainboard: Tendenziell würde ich, einfach weil meine Grafikkarte auch von Gigabyte ist, mich auch für dieses Mainboard entscheiden, auch wenn es keinen direkten Effekt haben sollte. Oder ist eins der beiden mehr zu empfehlen?

Ansonsten bleibe ich nun bei diesem Einkaufskorb:

http://www.amazon.de/Intel-BX80646E...id=1463415100&sr=8-1&keywords=Xeon+E3-1231+v3
http://www.amazon.de/Cougar-MX500-M...15121&sr=8-1&keywords=Cougar+MX500+Midi+Tower
http://www.amazon.de/Asus-H97-PLUS-...id=1463415166&sr=8-4&keywords=ASRock+H97+Pro4
(Amazon aus dem Grund da ich eventuell mit AmazonPrime bestellen kann)

Ist das Endresultat in Ordnung, oder verbesserungsvorschläge, auch z.B. bei dem Gehäuse?

PS: 550 Watt sollten dafür ausreichen, oder? Ist auch ein Netzteil von beQuiet


----------



## Alisis1990 (16. Mai 2016)

Ja mit dem Xeon machst du absolut nichts Falsch wenn du den kaufst.

Und 550w sind für die cpu und für den Betrieb mit "nur" einer Grafikkarte völlig ausreichend wenn du ein gutes Netzteil hast. Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

